# peacock feathers thread



## hunter-27 (Apr 16, 2010)

Thought I'd better move to this forum, the other thread seemed to turn from the pen to the photo.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=60888


Here is my last attempt to get this photo better.


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 17, 2010)

There really is not that much wrong with the photo but if you want to improve than lower the camera angle abit. You are still shooting from top down. Pens are too small for that kind of effect. You did fill the entire photo though which is a step in the right direction. Just my opinion though.


----------



## Fred (Apr 17, 2010)

Seems a bit too dark to properly display the colors of the feathers.

Otherwise nice photograph and pen.


----------



## EBorraga (Apr 17, 2010)

I agree on lowering the camera. Would make a ton of difference.


----------



## hunter-27 (Apr 17, 2010)

*Still trying*

I lied.  I said the other was the last.  Now it is a challenge to get it better so I took a few more.  Please keep commenting(I need the help).


----------



## markgum (Apr 17, 2010)

great looking pen.


----------



## mredburn (Apr 17, 2010)

THe fourth shot is the best, The entire pen is infocus and the glare off the black is less.


----------

